# DFDS Suspend Dover-Calais-Dover



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

About 2 hours ago DFDS announced Dover-Calais service suspended till Tues 28th

Passengers advised they will be re-routed via Dunkirk. 

We are booked on 1200 from Dunkirk tomorrow so are anticipating some chaos.

Just hoping we will not miss 1530 BST MOT in Ramsgate.

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

did they say why? 

I thought the little differences were settled? :frown2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

bognormike said:


> did they say why?
> 
> I thought the little differences were settled? :frown2:


What "little difference" has been settled, thought it was still war.

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mike

DFDS said 'due to continued disruption ' and 'no access to Port of Calais'.

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

i thought there had been an agreement? or was I dreaming?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mike

A polite request- can we please keep this topic for latest info for those travelling soon? 

Discussion about the dispute can be done elsewhere.

Geoff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The DFDS website now says:

_Dover-Calais: Sailings are suspended until further notice as we have no access to Calais port. Customers transferred to Dover-Dunkerque._

Presumably the log jam of lorries at the port and on the autoroute is preventing them loading?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope this is OK, but as you have a pre-booked MoT presumably you will still be legal to drive to the venue in the hope that they can do it, if necessary later...

Dave


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

DFDS have suspended services to Calais because, today, their shore-side staff had abuse and intimidation aimed at them from the striking MFL workers (I use the term loosely...) PLUS a distress flare was fired at the Malo Seaways from close range whilst she was refuelling. This latter was deemed the straw that broke the camels back.....a flare is in effect a small fireball......


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> DFDS have suspended services to Calais because, today, their shore-side staff had abuse and intimidation aimed at them from the striking MFL workers (I use the term loosely...) PLUS a distress flare was fired at the Malo Seaways from close range whilst she was refuelling. This latter was deemed the straw that broke the camels back.....a flare is in effect a small fireball......


If that's true it's about time the French authorities started some criminal action against the protagonists before lives are lost.

If I were you Geoff I'd be arriving at Dunkerque very early in the morning, waiting for the French authorities to take action is like waiting for paint to dry - underwater. :angry1:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Suspended until 28th July

Company have not altered that info yet as far as I can see

Ian


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Sailings to Calais now resumed

Ian


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We were booked on DFDS Dunkirk -Dover Mon 27th 1200 sailing. We 
arrived at 0950 and had no problem with traffic on the approach roads until just before the roundabout 2-300m before check-in. Then it was very slow through there and 2 passport and security checks but I think this was because of vehicles queuìng for the arriving ferry which arrived at 1100.

We boarded and departed at 1215. It was the 1000 service running late but although booked on 1200 I think they were operating a first come first served policy.

I was pleasantly surprised and we easily made our 1530 (BST) MOT which also went well.

So a good result day.

Geoff


----------

